
Google Analytics not good for SEO? - robomartin
I was just looking through this Mixergy course:<p>http://mixergy.com/course-cheat-sheet-how-to-rank-on-page-1-of-google-even-if-youve-never-heard-of-black-hat-seo/<p>and something caught my eye:<p><i>6. Stop using Google Analytics so Google won’t see all your SEO tricks</i><p>I'd be interested to hear from others with more SEO experience on this topic.  Not sure what to make of it at this point.  It'd be interesting if this is proven to be accurate.
======
superslug
Que first rule of fight club...

~~~
robomartin
Very appropriate. I was wondering why someone would do such an interview and
put it all out there.

